# über Blasc Account gehackt ?



## Pevaute (4. November 2007)

Hallöchen, ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen Blasc gezogen um meine UI`s immer auf dem aktuellsten stand zu halten. Heute ist mein Account gehackt worden. 
Da ich Viren-Trojaner geschützt bin kann es nur sein, dass ich über die Aktualisierungen meiner UI`s durch Blasc an einen Keylogger oder Trojaner gekommen bin. 

Ich möchte auf diesem Wege nur darauf aufmerksam machen das man nicht unbedingt alles, was einem als UI`s Aktualisierung angeboten wird, läd und installiert. 

Naja chars sind alle leer, teilweise sogar dreist umgeskillt und in Instanzen zum Farmen geparkt. Mein Account wurde nun aus Sicherheitsgründen geschlossen, bin mal gespannt wann es weiter geht und ob ich alles zurück bekomme. 

Vielleicht sind ja auch noch andere betroffen ?! Wenn ja sollte man die Sicherheitslücke möglichst bald schließen. 

MFG Kongo


----------



## Dracun (4. November 2007)

es gibt schon en thread dazu udn dort wurde schon angemerkt das des nun eigentlich net von BLASC kommen kann/könnte......und i kann das mit 99.89 % wahrscheinlichkeit sagen da ich ein Anti Viren Prog nutze was schon mehr als 30 mal hintereinander den Anti Viren Bulletin Award gewonnen hat und dieses Porg alles was in irgendeiner Form böse ist blockt....also kann / sollte es net an dem BLASC liegen wenn du ihn hierüber hast... in diesem sinne viel glück beim account


----------



## ZAM (4. November 2007)

Viren und oder Trojaner über Addons fängst du dir nur ein, wenn sich in den Paketen eine ausführbare Datei befindet (Exe, Com, Bat). Lua-Dateien sind zur Laufzeit nur von WoW interpretierbar und die Interface-Funktionalität bietet keine Möglichkeiten Dateien auszuführen. Wenn du dir etwas einfangen hast, dann musst du es zuvor ausgeführt haben - also die Datei im entsprechenden Verzeichnis oder über einen anderen Weg. 

Kein Virenscanner und keine Firewall unter Windows sind absolut sicher.


----------



## Dracun (5. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kein Virenscanner und keine Firewall unter Windows sind absolut sicher.



Nun zam deswegen erwähnte ich ja auch zu 99,89 % sicheres Anti-Vir i muss jetzt einfach mal ein bissel "werbung" machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sämtliche Auszeichnungen von NOD32

Testberichte und pers. Meinungen von Kunden über NOD32

Sry aber i benutze dieses Prog schon über ein Jahr und hatte seitdem keine Probs mehr mit Viren oder anderen bösen zeugs^^ dazu benutze ich die Firewall vom Router als erste Defensivlinie und es kommt nix durch^^

Und genung Kunden sagen alle datselbe NOD32 ist das beste und bleibt das beste jeder der will kann es sich ja mal anschaun

http://nod32.datsec.de/

In diesme Sinne

Good Luck & Have Fun


----------



## ZAM (5. November 2007)

Dracun schrieb:


> Und genung Kunden sagen alle datselbe NOD32 ist das beste und bleibt das beste jeder der will kann es sich ja mal anschaun
> 
> http://nod32.datsec.de/
> 
> ...



Ich vertrau zudem noch F-Prot und G-Date (zu 90% *g*)  - Mit dem ganzen freeware Kram wie von Antivir (die machen übrigens recht gute Security-Solutions - das aber nicht for Free *g*) oder sich im System festfressende Ressourcenkiller, die mehr blockieren als eigentlich nötig ist, wie Norton-Produkte, kann man mich jagen.


----------



## Tikume (5. November 2007)

Ich benutze auch Nod32. Haben wir auch im Unternehmen, gute Tests und performant.

Ob ein Virenscanner wirklich gut ist sieht man ja meist nur dann wenn eben nichts schlimmes passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. November 2007)

meine meinung  also mit freeware oder norton kannste mich auch jagen viel zu ressourcen fressend und die freeware dinger sind offen wie scheunen tore^^ deswegen alle macht an nod32^^


----------



## Arstiuri (5. November 2007)

> Kein Virenscanner und keine Firewall unter Windows sind absolut sicher.



*hust* ...danke steve jobs, dass mich das nicht tangiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. November 2007)

Arstiuri schrieb:


> *hust* ...danke steve jobs, dass mich das nicht tangiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust*
http://www.virenschutz.info/beitrag_Mac+OS...roffen_113.html


Und ich geh mal mein AntiVir durch was anderes ersetzen... muss ich nur noch gucken welche von den 3 Alternativen am lustigsten ist :>


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2007)

Ich schwöre auf Kaspersky. Hat mich bisher noch nie enttäuscht, und das will was heißen.


----------



## ZAM (5. November 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich schwöre auf Kaspersky. Hat mich bisher noch nie enttäuscht, und das will was heißen.



Ist auch nicht gegen alle (bezogen auf bekannte/ältere) Viren resistent. Die effektivsten sind nod und fprot, die scannen "tiefer". *g*


----------



## Tikume (5. November 2007)

Problem das ich persönlich mit Kaspersky hatte:
- Überparanoid, so dass ich dauernd am Warnhinweise wegklicken war (Uh, ICQ ist ein Keylogger, sag nur), sogar wenn ich es anhakte dass er die Applikation komplett erlauben soll. Als Ergebnis habe ich bereits nach einer Stunde den Text nicht mehr gelesen. Mag sein dass man das aber umkonfigurieren kann.
- Schlechte Performance, im LOTRO Raid musste ich den Scanner deaktivieren. Und das ist natürlich ziemlich schlecht.

Nod32 ist dagegen so unauffällig dass ich ab und an nachschaue ob er noch da ist und wann er sich das letzte Mal aktualisiert hat (Heute um 17:09, na puh).

Das "beste" an Norton war immer das LiveUpdate. Wenn Wow unspielbar wurde wusste ich dass in 3-5 Minuten der Dialog fürs Live Update aufpoppen wird ...
Naja, war kostenlos bei meinem Ghost dabei, daher hatte ich es 8 Monate lang ^^

Aber es gibt ja Trials, am besten zieht man sich ein Backup und schaut sich die Scanner dann in Ruhe an. Perfekt ist keiner, es gibt nur die besseren und die schlechteren halt.

Letztendlich ist das größte Scheunentor aber immer der User selber, man darf nie glauben dass man alles machen darf nur weil man Firewall & Virenscanner hat.





Arstiuri schrieb:


> *hust* ...danke steve jobs, dass mich das nicht tangiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mac OS ist so fortschrittlich dass man nicht mal einen Virenscanner braucht um sein Wow zu schiessen ^^
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/98460


----------



## Deadlift (5. November 2007)

Ich trau nurnoch avast!.
Fprot ist aber auch erstklassig.

Aber wie ich bereits sagte, wenn man sich eins kaufen möchte.... wenigsten die AntiViren Software.


----------

